# philippine martial arts in stockton/modesto



## thekuntawman (Mar 13, 2002)

hello i would like to let you know that i have a new class beginning in stockton modesto, california. we will start this class in april, and it will be every saturday for either 2 hours or 4. i am still working on finding a place, and today i am going to look at some places.

if you are interested, please email me thekuntawman@yahoo.com

also, just to remind people in texas i am going there to houstong for three days the last three days of march. and i will teach a workshop there to.

i would also like to do some sparring sessions while i am there in texas. thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

Has this worked out for you?


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 10, 2002)

well, i have nine people who are looking for empty hands only. i am not crazy about taking people who only want bits and pieces especially when they are a beginning or intermediate student of somebody else. the problem is i dont want to be a tagalong art, and i want patient fighters who will let me mold them up. when they want bits and pieces they dont want to be trained, they want me to just show a lot of this and that.

i am going to go back there tomorrow with some of my boys to do some more plyer. if we dont get at least 5 students for the whole style i dont think i am going to do it. i am still not sure if empty hands only is something i want to do, maybe for advance people or competitors. the problem is not getting enough people, its just to find the students i want. the original people who asked me to come down there are not ready right now, but we will see.


----------



## thekuntawman (Apr 10, 2002)

oh yeah texas was a flop too. there was two schools who change there mind at the last minute, and i paid my own way there instead of collecting up front. i didnt want to ask people to pay me to learn in a park, so i just said next time. i still went to the park near richmond street to practice and meet, and only two people showed up. but we got to spar so it wasnt that bad. maybe next time.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> 
> *when they want bits and pieces they dont want to be trained, they want me to just show a lot of this and that. *



I know _that_ feeling--though usually it's "show me the sticks (or knives"), not the empty hand material.

Modern Arnis owes a fair amount of its success to the "art within your art" approach, wherein the Professor encouraged people who were practicing some Japanese/Korean/Chinese art to add Modern Arnis for the weapons, mobility, and flow. Unfortunately with his passing this means that a great many practitioners have a primary interest in another arta nd only a secondary interest in Modern Arnis which I don't believe helps the current situation.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 12, 2002)

You sound alot like me when I first started teaching.... don't expect too much from people because you will only get disappointed.  I know, I've been there.  Teach for the love of teaching or don't teach at all.  Give people what little they want for now and I guarantee down the road you will find committed students or make some converts in the meantime.  It will happen.  Right now I think you want too much too soon, you gotta make a little name for yourself (even if it's just one happy student who's spreading your name around to his friends) before you can expect the kind of commitment and interest your looking for.  I started with 4 students...3 family members and my buddy.  They are all gone now but I have 135 students 9 years later (I teach every single day now) half of which have been with me for at least 3 years, several as long as 8 years.

I hope my experience helps you on your path as an instructor.  I'm trying to save you the disappointments I have gone through...no matter how dedicated or talented a student is....they could move away or quit at any time for any number of reasons. (new job, new girlfriend, just discovered drugs..whatever)  But I still love all my students and am saddened when I see them go.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

